# Hypnotist to put country in trance



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

...using Twitter and Facebook.

There's plenty of jokes here, ladies and gentlemen, but I'm too tired to be witty. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...n-in-a-trance-using-Twitter-and-Facebook.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If all those people wake up the next day flapping their arms and clucking like a chicken, we'll know it worked


----------

